# white stuff?



## Hippiesicle (Jan 20, 2009)

When I soaked Zen today I noticed a small stool and white stuff in the water as well. Trying to find camera cord so I can post pictures, but to be honest it looked bit like semen. It was in larger chunks but when i transfered the water into a darker dish for a better picture it broke up. I've heard of things like gray stool being bad, but I have no clue what this can be. I just know it wasn't in the dish when I put her in. Any ideas?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 20, 2009)

More than likely it was urates. When a desert-type tortoise holds his water until the next rainfall, he uses the liquid from it and what is left is uric acid. Its quite ok and happens to all of them. But if it starts to take on a more solid appearance the tortoise needs to be hydrated. 

Sometimes if the tortoise has an infestation of amoeba-type parasites, they express a slimey, gooey poop. Has your tortoise ever been de-wormed? These type of parasites require Flagyl to get rid of them.

Yvonne


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 20, 2009)

If it's creamy slimy that's ok, but if it has chunks in it that feel gritty that means he is not well hydrated enough. How often do you soak him?


----------



## longbeachskunk (Jan 21, 2009)

Where do you get Flagyl and how do you give it to them?



emysemys said:


> More than likely it was urates. When a desert-type tortoise holds his water until the next rainfall, he uses the liquid from it and what is left is uric acid. Its quite ok and happens to all of them. But if it starts to take on a more solid appearance the tortoise needs to be hydrated.
> 
> Sometimes if the tortoise has an infestation of amoeba-type parasites, they express a slimey, gooey poop. Has your tortoise ever been de-wormed? These type of parasites require Flagyl to get rid of them.
> 
> Yvonne


----------



## Kristina (Jan 21, 2009)

Usually it is prescribed by a vet, to the best of my knowledge. 

Kristina


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 21, 2009)

longbeachskunk said:


> Where do you get Flagyl and how do you give it to them?



You should ALWAYS get your dosages from a vet. Once you have the medication and he has told you the dose, then you can do it yourself and on any subsequent animals. But for the first time, get the medication and dosage from the vet. The reason for this is some medications come in different percentages. So if you were told to use 1ml per pound of body weight, that might be for the 23% medication, not the 45% medication. But you have no way of knowing this.

Yvonne


----------



## Hippiesicle (Jan 25, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> If it's creamy slimy that's ok, but if it has chunks in it that feel gritty that means he is not well hydrated enough. How often do you soak him?



It is chunky and somewhat gritty. I soak her every other day. I leave her in for at least 15 minutes but after that she gets real finiky and i feel bad and put her back in her area. She's been real picky about eating again even after everything i can think of to do. I think a vet visit is in order for next week.

On a side note, are vitamin a shots good?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 25, 2009)

Hippiesicle said:


> On a side note, are vitamin a shots good?



I'm sure they have their uses, but I would NEVER, NEVER allow my vet to give my tortoises a Vitamin A or Vitamin A,D,E injection. It is very easy to get Vit A into a tortoise through their diet or soaking. But it is also VERY easy to overdose the tortoise with an injection. And then the skin sloughs off.

Yvonne


----------

